# Anytime in Dallas area?????



## Winkers2005 (Dec 20, 2006)

I would love know about a gatherin in our area. Heck a dog trainer would be good too.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

You can check out meetup.com for a list of dog get-togethers in your area. You can even start your own group.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

There is at least one golden retreiver rescue group in your area. I know they have get-togethers once in a while. You might want to check it out.


----------

